# expert opinion needed please!



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

my friend advised me to start drinking rasberry leaf tea. I am 34 weeks pregnant.
Is there any benefits to drinking this tea and if so what are they? She said they assist with labour!

also i have been to see my midwife today and the fundal height is 33 cm and the weight according to the chart is 2600g. am i right in thinking that this is about 5lb 7oz?  I asked her if the baby was growing ok and if she was gonna be a big baby and her answer was she will be right for you!!!  the measurement for 31 weeks were 30cm and the measurement for 28 weeks was 26 cm.  could you tell me if you think she is growing ok and if you think she will be a big baby please as these are 2 things that have been playing on my mind!

                      thanks alot.

                          shell

ps.

sorry to be a pain!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Raspberry leaf tea is said to help speed up labour, when it starts, it doesn't make labour start earlier.  There's a bit of controversy as to whether it does work, but it won't do the baby any harm if you do have it.

The baby sounds to be growing fine, she's not going to be a 9lb er from the sounds of it, but from what your midwife said, I presume you aren't excessively tall or big built, and this is what she meant for 'right for you'.  I THINK 2.6kg is about 5lb 7oz, but I'll have to look on our chart at work tomorrow to confirm that!

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everone is different, but they usually would be more persistent if something was happening.  I'm afraid I don't know enough about the drugs you are on to give you an answer about them preventing bleeding, but I don't THINK that they would.  However, as I say, I don't know a great deal about them.

Sorry I can't be of more help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

dont think that 2nd message was for me!

  I am 4ft 11 so i was hoping that she wasnt going to be a big baby!  i cant believe she is actually a good weight, still think of her as being in the early stages.  thanks for your help. 

                      shell xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know what happened with that 2nd message!!!?  I've just checked, and 2.6kg is 5lb 12 oz!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

  hmmmmmmm that sounds quite big, is it?  im only 4ft 11 and petit and really worried about having a big baby!

  is this a normal size for 35 weeks and is there any way of guessing what weight about she will be when born?
Surely if she is big they wouldnt let me give birth naturally!!

its driving me mad worrying bout the birth lol  

                                              thanks

                                                  shell xxx


----------

